# Köder-Dreibein



## Tino (12. Februar 2017)

Hallo an alle

Wäre schön wenn ihr hier eure Köderdreibeine reinstellen würdet.

Eigenbauten und oder Verbesserungen bei einem gekauften sollen hier auch rein.

Ich baue meines diese Woche komplett neu. Basis wird dafür nen Fotostativ sein.
Alles weitere kommt dann natürlich auch mit Bildern.

Bin gespannt was ihr so gebaut habt.


----------



## familienvater (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

Hallo ,würde mich auch intressieren . Bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Dreibein mit möglichst kleinem Packmaß . Da ich es nur einmal pro Jahr im Urlaub verwende . Habe mir ein günstiges "Klappergestell" gekauft und will es evtl verbessern  oder mir selber eins bauen . Daher wäre ich über jeden Tip bzw Bauanleitung dankbar .
Dickes Petri vom
familienvater #h#h#h


----------



## Tino (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

Für einmal im Jahr würde ich ne Köderbox vom Feederangeln nehmen ,die man auf nen Bankstick schrauben kann.


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

Moinsen
Einfach ein fotostativ vom Flohmarkt wenn geht mit passender platte .
Platte mit va nieten an eine schraubenbox mit Deckel  oder eine schachtel aus dem angelzubehör ohne Einteilung befestigen   fertig 

Vieleicht seitlich noch ein paar haken für ersatzvorfächer 

Und wichtig an einem Bein ein Stück heizrohrisolierung für die lange ködernadel reinpieksen und gut hält immer aus jeder Richtung 


Liebe grüße aus dem norden #h#h#h


----------



## JottU (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

Was nicht alles gibt.|bigeyes
Gut mit Meeres angeln hab ich nun auch nicht so Erfahrung,daher musste ich die Tante fragen.|kopfkrat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3MreYyb9lc


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

Ich habe dies hier http://www.angelsport.de/kogha-feeder-meeresangler-dreibein_0154036.html


----------



## Tino (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Köder Dreibein 

Der Arm mit der Köder Plattform wird aber am Brandungsdreibein 
montiert, da es am Köder Dreibein zu schwer wird, wenn in allen Boxen Köder liegen. 

Zum Fotoshooting hab ichs dran gebaut.


----------



## daci7 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

Sehr schick!
... hat dein 6-cm-Schritt Maßband auf dem Tischchen eine besondere Bewandnis?


----------



## Tino (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

Das war ja original dran


----------



## Herman Hummerich (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

Jau Tino, du willst es echt wissen!

Hut ab! 

Doch wann sitzt man denn mal im Stuhl???


Greetz HH


----------



## Tino (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

Jawoll Hermann

Mehr geht nicht. :vik:

Nach dem auswerfen sitz ich.


----------



## degl (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Jau Tino, du willst es echt wissen!
> 
> Hut ab!
> 
> ...



In den Beißpausen........#6

gruß degl


----------



## angler1996 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

ne echte Deluxe -Ausführung.
 Mit noch paar Halterungen dafür könnte es sogar
 Knick -Licht geben|wavey:


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

@ Tino sieht ja recht Deluxe aus. #6


----------



## Tino (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

Das ist es auch, Hartmut


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

Moinsen

Das sieht ja alles ganz super aus . Ich frage mich nur wozu der Tisch sein soll? 
Wenn das zum ausnehmen sein soll finde ich das ein bißchen zu wackelig. 

Mfg#h


----------



## Tino (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Köder-Dreibein*

Den Tisch nutze ich als Ablage für Elastciband,verschiedene Ködernadeln ,Schere ,Messer und wenn ich meine Köder fürs Pennelrig wickle mit Elasticband


----------

